
Georgia state senator hopes to replace schoolbooks with iPads  - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/05/georgia_state_senator_hopes_to_replace_schoolbooks_with_ipads.html
======
zephjc
"We’re currently spending about $40 million a year on books. And they last
about seven years."

And they expect the iPads to last that long? The hardware might, but the
latest iPad (or whatever comes next) software will no longer target such an
old device.

Not to mention the cost of buying licenses for all the e-textbooks, and the
cost of updating them yearly.

Politicians should never be allowed to make decisions that have anything to do
with science, technology or medicine. Or money.

------
octopus
The question is who will pay for the iPads; the student, the school or worse
the taxpayer ?

------
Zpirate
It would be unwise to submit to vendor lock-in.

